# Bushnell Trail Sentry (model 11-9000)



## dutchman (Mar 24, 2007)

The camera was deployed on a gas line food plot so some of the shots will have excessive glare. But I'm satisfied.

This camera has been in this particular spot for just 2 weeks.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 24, 2007)

Great shots,but the camera needs some tweaking,give me directions and I'll be there at daylight tomorrow.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like my kind of place to hunt!!!!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 24, 2007)

how many pics did you get in two weeks? Those cams seem to be a good buy, would you buy another?


----------



## Hoss (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like a spot some turkey hunters would like to be.  Thanks for sharing your TC captures.

Hoss


----------



## dutchman (Mar 24, 2007)

DartonHunter101 said:


> how many pics did you get in two weeks? Those cams seem to be a good buy, would you buy another?



89 usable photos.

325 total. 

The flash on this unit must not work or I don't have the camera set up correctly. I got a load of shots that were black. Something obviously tripped the shutter but the flash didn't fire. I gotta figure that part out. This one may be going back to Bushnell.

Several other shots were of nothing but the empty gas line. This camera has a pretty sensitive trigger. The wind moving the tree it's mounted to will trip it. Leaves blowing by will trip it.

As to whether or not I'd buy another one, I kinda doubt it. I got two already.


----------



## bclark71 (Mar 24, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## leo (Mar 25, 2007)

*Good TC pics*

Great location


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 25, 2007)

dutchman said:


> 89 usable photos.
> 
> 325 total.
> 
> ...




I had another guy tell me the same. The flash is only ggod for 15 feet, but the sensor is good for 30 feet.= a lot of black pics. Let me know if you find a solution. For the money there not many options.


----------



## dognducks (Mar 25, 2007)

need a hunting partner?


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 26, 2007)

Killdee said:


> Great shots,but the camera needs some tweaking,give me directions and I'll be there at daylight tomorrow.



 That was funny.


----------

